# Gyms in Eastern Australia



## Kafka82 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi

I’ll be travelling along the east coast in Oz in March - 
Any good hardcore gyms you know and or would reccomend ?
Travelling from Malbourne up to Brisbane through Sydney!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 20, 2018)

World Gym Surfers Paradise


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 27, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> World Gym Surfers Paradise





Awesome - def gonna spend few Days in the area 

Am sure there are plenty in Sydney also - do you have any to suggest there ?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 28, 2018)

Kafka82 said:


> Awesome - def gonna spend few Days in the area
> 
> Am sure there are plenty in Sydney also - do you have any to suggest there ?



sorry, not been to sydney , u can try google


----------



## dogbrown (Feb 22, 2020)

The King*** in Sydney


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 23, 2020)

Hopefully Big A chimes in!


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 25, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> Hopefully Big A chimes in!



Yes indeed, I'm certain that Big A can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Word is that Big A has a gym and Lambo in every room of his 100 room house...!!!

He doesn't go to gyms.....gyms go to him

He is....the most interesting man in the world


----------

